# RenoWorks Support Forum



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I’m pleased to announce a new partnership between ContractorTalk.com and RenoWorks, the leading visualization software for professional contractors. ContractorTalk.com is now the official support forum for RenoWorks software. This is something new for us so let me take a moment and describe how this is going to work.

*What is RenoWorks?*

RenoWoks is a fully customizable, end-to-end visualization solution specifically geared to building manufacturers and contractors in the residential remodeling industry. If your not familiar with what visualization software is check out their product tour here: http://www.renoworks.com/tour/tour_01.htm
One of the best things about this software is that they have partnered with major manufacturers so that the visualization tools contain actual products.
I've been playing around with the software for about a month now and it's really cool. It really helps you give a customer an idea of how the job will look after it's completed and better yet it gives you a leg up on your competition. :thumbsup:




*How will the RenoWorks Support sub-forum work?*

The RenoWoks Support forum will actually be a sub-forum of the technology topic on ContractorTalk.com. It will be monitored by RenoWorks support staff and they will use the area to support users of their software. RenoWorks staff will only post in the RenoWorks area of ContractorTalk.com and the forum will only be used to support customers and not as a promotional area for the company. 
In addition to RenoWorks staff providing support, users can help each other out and as time goes by the forum will become a great resource for the software.


*Why is ContractorTalk.com partnering with RenoWork?*

We view this as a strategic partnership between two leading companies in the industry. ContractorTalk.com is the leading Construction and Remodeling Forum and RenoWorks is the leading visualization software. Both companies have a goal of reaching computer literate contractors with a great service but reaching that niche isn't easy. As you know ContractorTalk.com is a free website and that makes advertising our website almost impossible. This partnership gives us access to thousands of contractors in our niche and the ability to develop a working relationship with a great company. I think this is going to work out great for both of us.


Anyways, that's it. This is new for all of us so we will just see how it goes and make changes as needed. Thanks for your time. Oh, and when you get a chance check out there website and find out more about this great product: www.renoworks.com


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Sounds like a good move, I own their software (2.0).


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Will someone from their company be answering questions in this forum.

I love the end results of the software, but they still have not gotten Tamko Shingles on board, which is 90 % of what I sell.

Will they be viewing this forum on a daily basis? I would like to know if they are getting anything going in regards to adding that line of products.

Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Will someone from their company be answering questions in this forum.
> 
> I love the end results of the software, but they still have not gotten Tamko Shingles on board, which is 90 % of what I sell.
> 
> ...


Yes, someone from RenoWorks will be checking the posts and helping out. All I'll say is give it a week or two for us to get everything set up. This is all new.


----------



## Shawna Kelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey everyone, it's Shawna here from RenoWorks Pro Software. Myself and a couple of others will be monitoring this forum regularly. I just got myself setup, so hopefully I've done everything right.

It's great to be on board, so a big thanks to Contractor Talk!!!

Talk more soon,
Shawna


----------



## Shawna Kelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Ed the Roofer, with regard to your request for Tamko, we are working hard to get them on board. And we actually just presented them with a proposal to get their products into the software. As for timeline, however, hopefully in the first part of the new year. We'll do our best to keep you posted.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Everything I see is exterior based, or am I wrong? I looked over the site rather quickly.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

what's scary is we're the "computer literate contractors"


which means ...


there's even dumber ones out there :laughing:


hope everyone had a good thanksgiving


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

How about ReModsPro? I suggest starting with kitchens and baths......just MY opinion.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Renoworks looks good, I mostly do interiors although I have an addition to build after the holidays. I can see where it be useful for exteriors and helping homeowners visualize the finished product. I like it.
For kitchens and baths I use 2020 Design, and for interior painting choices I use Sherwin Williams website. The only problem I have is there is always something new, it always costs a lot and it's often outdated in a short amount of time. I gotta ask, are we contractors or are we software pros? I am still waiting for a computer you can tap with a hammer handle and have everything start working right.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Shawna,

Thank you for joining in for feedback and updates.

Please keep me posted as to details going on with Tamko. I previously had my supplier contact them to encourage their involvement with your software.

What comes with the Reno Works version, or the Market Sharp version or the Canadian, http://www.homehardware.ca/en/exclus...-software.html

Home Works Home Remodeling version that is different?

Is the support limited or for lifetime?

What about upgrades and fees?


Ed


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> what's scary is we're the "computer literate contractors"
> 
> 
> which means ...
> ...


you have, there for you are....:laughing: who said literacy had anything to do with posting...or responding:laughing:


----------



## Shawna Kelly (Nov 22, 2007)

woodmagman said:


> Everything I see is exterior based, or am I wrong? I looked over the site rather quickly.


Hey Woodmagman, almost everything is exterior based, however, we are branching out into the interior space, slowly but surely. With our new PRO version 3, some generic flooring profiles have been added. And of course, you can always paint the interior and apply stone or brick accents to walls or fireplaces. Are they any products you're looking for specifically? If so, do drop us another note and let us know. Thanks!!!


----------



## Shawna Kelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> ... What comes with the Reno Works version, or the Market Sharp version or the Canadian HomeWorks Home Remodeling version that is different? Is the support limited or for lifetime? What about upgrades and fees?... Ed


Hello Ed the Roofer, good question. The RenoWorks Pro version is tailored to the professional contractor and is manufacturer specific. It also has the necessary features to allow the contractor to make professional presentations to the home owner. It also has unlimited access to support, and access to upgrades.

The HomeWorks version on the other hand is tailored to the average home owner. It is exclusive to Home Hardware Canada and is limited to carry only specific products sold through Home Hardware.

Best,
Shawna


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Shawna Kelly said:


> It also has unlimited access to support,* and access to upgrades.*


What does that mean?

Is it like Micro-Soft, where you have to pay for the new "Updated " versions each time it is upgraded or would we get the upgrades automatically?

Ed


----------



## Shawna Kelly (Nov 22, 2007)

If you are paying for yearly maintenance, then software updates/upgrades are available at no extra cost. And as soon as updates/upgrades are available we will post them on the site and send out an email newsletter notifying everyone. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## kirk knight (Feb 19, 2014)

*Just did first prodject*

I had to import my own photos of contemporary entrance and garage doors,I was really pleased with the simple tools to size and darken the photos. It came out pretty good. My hope is more manufacturers sign up with Renoworks. On this project I will be using Milgards aluminum windows so I had to use the Renoworks library's generic vinyl windows with a grey color finish, It work but would have been cool to have photos of the Milgard windows that I will be installing.
I tried using Milgards own site to upload windows but it is set up for homeowners and it wanted a salesman to contact me before giving me my rendition.
Learning curve was not bad and Im looking forward to using Renoworks on future projects.
thumbs up, Kirk.


----------

